# Begonnen und nie vollendet



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

Bald ist es so weit. 

Die Planung für unsere Teichvertieferung ist nun abgeschlossen.

(Oberste Voraussetzung für den Start des Umbaus am 12.04.2004 ist das Wetter)



-Am 12.04.2004 wird das Bio-Becken ausgeräumt. (4m³ Blähton) 

-Am 14.04.2004 werden die Fische ihr Übergangswohnheim beziehen und der Teich wird leergepumpt. (30000 l)

-Am 15.04.2004 wird der Teich leergepumpt.

-Am 16.04.2004 wird die Folie und das Vlies des Teiches der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und nach links und rechts weggeklappt.  

-Am 17.04.2004 morgens um 7 Uhr rückt der Bagger an und eine Teife von 2,6m wird auf einer Fläche von 6 x 3m ausgebaggert. 

-Am 19.04.2004 werden Bodenabläufe, Sauerstoffschläuche und Reserverohre verlegt. Dann werden Rohrleitungen abgedrückt, isoliert und der Boden verdichtet.

-Am 20.04.2004 wird die Fußbodenheizung eingebracht.

-Am 22.04.2004 werden alle freien Bodenstellen isoliert. Die Folie wird von links und rechts wieder zurückgeklappt und die nun fehlende Folie wird eingeklebt. 

-Am 23.04.2004 wird der restliche Teichrand katzensicherer gestaltet und ein kleiner Steg montiert. Außerdem werden ein paar größere Steine eingebracht. 

-Am 24.04.2004 sollte es dann heißen: Wasser marsch. 

-Wenn alles nach Plan läuft müßte es dann 60000 l durch die Wasseruhr pressen.  

-Sobalt sich eine sichtbare Biologie im neuen Wasser verbreitet, werde ich nach und nach das Übergangswohnheim der Fische in den Wasserkreislauf mit einbinden. Schätzungsweise 20 Tage nach Baubeginn kann ich die Fische in das neue Zuhause entlassen. 



______________________________________________________

Somit hat auch der Nachwuchs ausreichend Platz und wir müssen uns nicht immer von allen "Kleinen" trennen. 

Der Hauptgrund für den Umbau sind Temperaturschwankungen im Herbst und Frühjahr, welche den Koi sichtlich Streß bereiten. 



*Von Baubeginn an werde ich ntürlich Fotos zum Verlauf der Bauarbeiten hier einstellen und dokumentieren. *

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

ab jetzt zählts.   

*Aktion 1: Biobecken ausgeräumt und als Übergangszuhause für die Fische hergerichtet*

4m³ Blähton wollen erst mal entfernt sein. 
Haben zum gößten Teil meine Jungs erledigt. 
Buh, hat ganz schön gestunken. 



Aktion 1 lief also nach Plan und ist somit erledigt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

hallo reiner,

diese bilder werde ich sehr neugierig verfolgen - cool so ein plan - bist ja schlimmer wie ein beamter   - ich mach das immer anderst - ich fang an und abends erzähl ich meiner frau wie weit ich gekommen bin   

was für folie hast du denn in deinem teich ?

zumindest wünsche ich dir viel glück zu diesem großprojekt !!!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,

der Umbau ist ja Generalstabsmäßig geplant!

Wünsche Dir, viel Glück dabei und  gutes Wetter.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

ich freue mich schon auf deine nächsten Bilder und wünsche dir noch viel Sonne für die nächsten Wochen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Guten Morgen, 
hab' eben bei herrlichem Sonnenschein noch Bilder von den Fischen im Teich gemacht. Morgen müssen sie ja raus. Zwei von ihnen müssen heute schon dran glauben. Versuchskaninchen spielen.   

Unser Doitsu-Matsuba dreht noch beeindruckend seine Runden und weiß noch nicht, was ihm blüht. Der Arme: 








Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

super Planung, hoffentlich klappt alles (vor allem wettermässig) nach Wunsch !

Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe ist die Sache mit den Temperaturschwankungen. Wenn diese auftreten, während das Wasser noch oder schon wieder mit voller Leistung umgewälzt wird (Winter hast Du ja gerade nicht erwähnt), dürfte sich daran doch auch bei grösserm Volumen nur wenig ändern, oder ?? Berichtest Du einmal über die Auswirkung der Volumenvergrösserung ? Niemand wird ja eine bessere Vergleichsmöglichkeit haben als Du. Wäre wirklich interessant zu lernen, dass sich eine Volumenvergrösserung unter sonst gleichen Umständen positiv auf den Temperaturverlauf auswirkt.

Andererseits gilt ja in jedem Falle für Kois: Es geht nichts über mehr Hubraum   ! Die Massnahme wird sich also in jedem Falle positiv auswirken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
ich denke, dass die Wassertemperatur bei 2 m Teichtiefe konstanter ist als bei großen Flachwasserzonen. Ich verspreche mir also mehr Konstanz in der Wassertemperatur. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Danke, Rainer,

willst Du später mal berichten ? Ich bin da richtig gespannt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 


die Koi sind im Übergangswohnheim angekommen. 






*Aktion 2 *lief also nach Plan und ist somit erledigt. 





Morgen wird der Teich leergepumpt. (Übrigens super Teichumbauwetter)  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

wir werden sehen, wir werden sehen.....       

Wetter soll ja gut bleiben.  :razz: 

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 


*Aktion 3: *Teich leer pumpen, Filter und Teichüberlauf an die Kanalisation anschließen. Folie und Flies schneiden. 

Ein anstrengender Tag ist zu Ende. 
Eine Baustelle vor dem Haus und eine Baustelle hinter dem Haus. 
Zu allem Überfluß hat der Bagger vor dem Haus mein Telefonkabel gekappt und somit Telefon und Internet für einen Tag stillgelegt. 
Hinter dem Haus ist der Teich nun leergepumpt. Das Entfernen von __ Schilf und dessen WurzelWerk, verankert in Kokosfasermatten war echte  Knochenarbeit. 
Ab jetzt habe ich drei Wochen Urlaub.   

Bilder von der Baustelle vor dem Haus und der Baustelle hinter dem Haus: 


*Aktion 3 *lief also nach Plan und ist somit erledigt. (Wetter immer noch super)   

Morgen kommt der große Bagger und der Teich wird vertiefert. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,

nur falls das haus gegen jegliche statik doch in den teich fällt - ich habe noch ein gästezimmer für euch frei.  

falls das haus hällt - schönes wetter und schönes arbeiten  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Hallo nochmal, 

Danke Jürgen, der tatsächliche Umbau ist den Bildern hier natürlich immer einen Tag voraus und so kommt es, dass ich heute Nacht nicht so beruhigt schlafen kann. Wegen der von Dir angesprochenen Statik. Aber das kannst Du ja Morgen an den Bildern sehen, da wird Dir schlecht.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

mein Mitgefühl habt Ihr !

Das verspricht ja ein "toller" Urlaub zu werden. Budeln,Budeln, Budeln....

Bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.

Viel Spaß noch - und vor allen gutes Wetter!!!!!


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
Aktion 4: Folie links und rechts wegrollen und Fläche für den Bagger freimachen. Teich auf Tiefe bringen. 

Nachdem die Baustelle vor dem Haus gestern abgeschlossen wurde, geht es nun hinter dem Haus erst richtig los. 
Das schneiden der Folie und des Vlieses gestaltete sich recht einfach, und somit war die Fläche zum baggern schnell freigelegt. 
Der Monsterbagger hatte eine Schaufel von 2 Metern Breite und diese ein Fassungsvermögen von 2m³ pro Hub. In 60min waren die 25-30m³ Teichvolumenerweiterung ausgehoben. Unglaublich, wie ein Profi dieses Baugerät millimetergenau plazieren kann. Ich mußte fast keine Nachabbeit vornehmen. 
Leider konnten wir statt der geplanten 2,5 Metern Teichtiefe nur 2,1 Meter einhalten, da der Baggerführer aus statischen Gründen keine Empfehlung für eine größere Tiefe aussprach. Na, dann genügen halt die 2,1 Meter.  :cry: 
Da das Baggern so schnell ablief, konnte ich heute noch die Bodenabläufe setzen und verrohren. 



*Aktion 4* lief also nach Plan und ist somit erledigt. (Wetter immer noch super)   

Gruß Rainer



Morgen wird die Fußbodenheizung verlegt und die alte mit der neuen Folie verschweißt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
und weiter geht's. 

*Aktion 5: *Fußbodenheizung verlegen, Sauerstoffschläuche und Reserverohre verlegt. Rohrleitungen abdrücken, isolieren und Teichgrund verdichtet. Vlies einlegen. Die alte Teichfolie mit der neuen Teichfolie verschweißen. 

Tag fünf der Teichvertieferung ist zu Ende. 
Wiedermal ein Tag wo von 6Uhr morgens bis 20Uhr abends gearbeitet wurde. Die Verlegung der Fußbodenheizung war eine schöne und saubere Arbeit, welche absolut Spaß gemacht hat. Unter der Gittermatten für die Heizungsrohre habe ich mit Isoliermatten nicht gespart, damit im Winter die Wärme nicht in den Boden abstrahlt. Sauerstoffschläuche wurden in Schutzrohren im Teich verteilt, ob sie jemals in Betrieb gehen, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn man sie braucht, sind sie halt schon drinn. Die Rohrleitungen habe ich abgedrückt, denn wegen einem verrutschten Gummiring im KG-Rohr möchte ich den Teich nur ungern wieder entleeren. Alles war dicht. Das zur Seite gerollte Vlies und die alte Folie wurde zurück in den Teich gerollt. Das fehlende Vlies war in 30 Minuten eingebracht, und die fehlende neue Folie zurechtgeschnitten und ebenfalls verlegt. 4,5 x 13 Meter hatte das Neue Folienstück. Es war 15Uhr, immer noch super Teichbau-Wetter und meine Frau und ich begannen mit dem verschweißen der alten und neuen Teichfolie. Von der alten nahmen wir die Unterseite, welche ja auf dem Vlies geschützt lag und unten wie neu ist und von der neuen die Oberseite. So hatten wir zwei absolut saubere Klebestellen. Verklebt haben wir mindestens 10 cm. 
Das verschweißen war eine zeitaufwendige und nervige Arbeit. Habe bei den immerhin 30 laufenden Metern verklebten Stellen ein gutes Gefühl. Wir hatten uns absolut exakt an die Herstelleranweisungen des Folienkleberherstellers gehalten. 
Morgen wird gefüllt und dann stellt sich heraus, ob das mit dem verkleben eine gute Idee war oder nicht.  






*Aktion 5 *lief also nach Plan und ist somit erledigt. (Wetter immer noch ein Traum)  

Morgen wird gefüllt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, noch eine Kleinigkeit. 

Da man ja öffter mal liest, dass ein Bodenablauf auch mal verstopft, habe ich an einer leicht zugänglichen Stelle im Teich eine Revisionsstück eingebaut, von welchem ich 3 Meter bis zum Bodenablauf habe. Somit kann man bei einer Verstopfung mit einer Spirale an den Bodenablauf.  Das Ablaufrohr ist wenig unter der Wasseroberfläche nochmal sichtbar. Da es sich unter einem Steg befindet, ist's mir egal. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
nur kurz: 

Gefüllt wird seit 8 Uhr morgens. 
Vor einer Stunde, genauer bei 20 m³ stieg das Wasser nur noch sehr langsam, bzw. gar nicht mehr. 
Fazit: 

*Ein Loch. *

Oder Zwei, oder drei, aber Wo? 



Bis dann,
Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

NEIN !!!!!

hoffe für dich das, das nicht stimmt mit dem Loch !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars, 
Stimmt leider doch. 
das Erste war schnell gefunden, aber da ist noch eines. Aber das finde ich auch noch. Muß jetzt besseres Wetter abwarten, da es Heute zu kalt ist um Löcher zu flicken. Das Erste war nicht eine Klebestelle, sondern ein großes Loch in der alten Folie. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass dem Bagger ein nicht kleiner Brocken aus der Schaufel fiel. Vermutlich hat der dieses Loch verursacht. Aber wie gesagt, da ist noch eines. Morgen soll es ja wieder besseres Wetter geben, dann sehen wir weiter. 

*Kann ja nicht alles nach Plan laufen.*

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
ein zweites Loch ist aufgetaucht, doch heute habe ich den neuen Überlauf betoniert. Habe leider keine Bilder gemacht, aber die gibt es ja am Schluß der Aktion. Sollte es wirklich jemals einen Schluß geben.   
Morgen und am Donnerstag ist Ruhetag beim Teichbau und die Fische im Übergangswohnheim und im Keller kriegen Wasserwechsel. Geht ihnen super, darum nehme ich das Tempo beim Umbau etwas raus. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Übrigens Stefan, 

von wegen Kinderquäler. 

-die bekommen Kinder jeden Tag ausreichend zu Essen, 
-jeder von ihnen kann jeden Tag kostenlos Fische gucken, 
-Unterbringung ist auch kostenlos, 
also wird geschuftet.   

War nur Spaß, nicht dass noch einer das Jugendamt schickt. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

@rainthanner: also erstmal mein mitleid. ich würde daran zerbrechen !!!  

darf ich fragen was für ein substrat du da im PF hattest ??? sieht nicht aus wie kies oder lava stein ?!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

nur mal eine Frage: Hat Dein Haus einen Keller oder ist am Teich irgendeine Abstützung verbaut?

Hintergrund: Meinen Teich habe ich im letzten Jahr in 2,5 Meter Entfernung vom kellerlosen Haus angelegt ohne irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen in bezug auf ein Abrutschen das Hauses. Wasser hat zwar eine etwas geringere Dichte als Kies, Sand oder Mutterboden, aber der gefüllte Teich sollte doch ausreichend Gegendruck erzeugen.

Nun hat mich am Wochenende eine wildfremde Frau aus Hannover angerufen. Die hatte meinen Teich im Internet gesehen und wollte wissen ob ich irgendeine Abstützung verbaut hätte. Sie hat ein Haus gekauft und möchte in ca. 5 Metern Entfernung vom Haus einen Schwimmteich anlegen. Dazu hat sie angeblich 3 Angebote eingeholt und alle wollten erstmal eine Reihe massiver Beton-L-Stützen verbauen (für ca. 6.000 bis 7.000 EUR)? Bei 5 Metern Entfernung zum Haus will mir das nicht so recht einleuchten, aber bezüglich meiner 2,5 Meter bin ich da nun noch mal ins Grübeln gekommen. Wie ist es bei Dir?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

solange du nicht tiefer als dein keller kommst mit dem teich hätte ich da keine bedenken. kann aber morgen mal in unserer statikabteilung mal nachfragen........


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Lars schrieb:
			
		

> solange du nicht tiefer als dein keller kommst mit dem teich hätte ich da keine bedenken.



Das ist mir klar, nur habe ich keinen Keller  Der wäre angesichts des zumindest im Winter sehr hohen Grundwasser-Spiegels ziemlich teuer geworden. Außerdem haben wir so schon 4 Abstellräume im Haus. Da habe ich keinen zwingenden Bedarf für 110qm Kellerfläche gesehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

@ Lars: Das Material im Biofilter nennt sich Blähton. Den gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. Bei mir habe ich einen Durchmesser von 20mm verwendet. In der Hydrokultur wird auch Blähton verwendet, allerdings 10mm. Er hat eine rauhe Oberfläche und ist somit gut zur Bakterienbesiedelung. Ist in der Menge auch Kostengünstig. 

@ Guido: Das Haus ist unterkellert, der Anbau, der an den Teich grenzt jedoch nicht. Der Teich geht direkt an den Anbau, und sollte damals sogar unter dem Anbau hindurch gebaut werden, desshalb hat der Anbau Säulenfundamente 1,5 Meter tief. Ich würde mir weder bei einem Abstand von 5 Metern noch bei 2,5 Metern was denken. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
kurzer Zwischenbericht: 
Leider hat sich das Loch in der Folie nicht als eines, sondern als viele kleine Löcher herausgestellt. Die Klebenähte halten nicht dicht, trotz mehrschichtiger Verklebung und exakter Einhaltung der Anleitung. Laut Fachbetrieb hat die Sonne die Folie so stark erhitzt, dass das verkleben eine unsichere Sache wurde. 
Sonne ist also nichts, kaltes Wetter ist also nichts. Ich kann aber nicht warten, bis ideales Wetter für den Kleber herrscht. 
Ein Tip, für jeden, der das verkleben einer Folie im Sinn hat: 
Laßt die Finger davon. 

Ich habe jetzt eine neue Folie für den gesamten Teich bestellt. Dies wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, da ich nun die komplette Randgestaltung entfernen muß. Den Steg, die Holzeinfassung, einfach alles. 
Hilft nichts, alles muß raus. 

Am letzten Punkt der Aktion 5 habe ich noch ganz schön zu knabbern.   

Bis dann, 
Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

oh gott  ,

das ist ja der blanke horror. nicht das du 'ne menge geld für neue folie springen lassen mußt, es kommt noch der wahnsinns aufwand hinzu.
da ich gerade beim bau bin weiß ich genau wovon ich schreibe.
hast du noch lust? irgendwann muß doch die luft raus sein. denke du warst kurz im keller und hast den boxsack besucht als du erfahren hast das eine neue folie fällig ist :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

also mein mitleid  :cry:  kann mir vorstellen wie das ist.

aba im ernst als ich lass das du kleben wolltest dachte ich es mir schon, sagte aba zu mir lass ihn mal machen und mach ihn nicht unsicher !!
jetzt im nachhinein tut es mir leid nicht den wichtigtuer gemimt zu haben !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!

Mit was hattest du vorher den Teich beheizt?
Eine Elektroheizung?
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim 2ten Anlauf mit der neuen Folie!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

Mensch ist das eine ******** !!!!
Ich denke Du wolltest Deinen Urlaub nicht nur mit Teichbauen verbringen oder?
Jetzt kann ich es Dir ja sagen, ich hätte mich das verkleben nicht getraut.  
Aber ich dachte vielleicht hast Du Glück.

Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle einfacheres abbauen und aufbauen deiner Randgestaltung.

Einen Trost habe ich für Dich in dieser schwehren Stunde. Wenn eine neue Folie drin ist, weißt Du wenigstens was Du hast. Sonst schwebt immer das Damoklesschwert über Dir, ob's denn halten wird.

Also auf gutes Gelingen
Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

was für ein Sch.....

Kopf hoch - und immer positiv Denken  


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
heute morgen um 10 Uhr kam die neue Folie. 19,5 Meter lang, 10 Meter breit und einem Gewicht von 262 kg. 
Normalerweise sind beim verlegen einer solchen Größe immer 10 Leute anwesend. Nicht bei mir. Meine Frau, einer unserer Söhne und ich, macht zusammen drei Leute. Gott sei Dank wieder viel Sonne, so dass die Folie super geschmeidig war. 

Die Folie ist grob im Teich, ein neuer Bodenablauf und alle Verrohrungen sind wieder angeschlossen. Eine unangenehme Verlegung der Folie unter einem der Stege ersparte mir allerdings das abmontieren des solchen. 
Morgen versuche ich den zweiten Steg mittels eines Wagenhebers und einem Balken zu heben und die Folie unten durchzuziehen. Falls dies ebenfalls klappt, hätte ich mir viel Mühe erspart. 
Die extremen Falten, welche auf den Fotos zu sehen sind, werden morgen beim befüllen soweit es geht rausgezogen. 

Es ist endlich wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen, aber auch dieser Tag hat meine Frau und mich an den Rand der totalen Erschöpfung gebracht. 
Wir sind immer noch guter Dinge und trotz der Anstrengungen bleibt Zeit zum Lachen, wenn auch meist über uns selbst. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

@ Harti: 
wegen der vorherigen Heizung. Ich habe auch vorher schon über den Wärmetauscher geheizt. Hatte im Herbst einen 1" __ Wasserschlauch mit 10 Meter Länge von außen in den Teichboden eingerollt, da floß das erwärmte Wasser durch und die Fische sammelten sich um den Schlauch. War halt ein Notbehelf, aber erfüllte seinen Zweck. 

@ Wupfel: 
keine Sorge wegen dem Urlaub, solange das Wetter so super ist, bin ich glücklich. Ist sowiso alles Resturlaub von letzten Jahr und wenn das Wetter schlecht wird, dann geh' ich wieder in meine Arbeit und spare den Urlaub für die schönen Tage am Teich. Sollte er je vollendet werden.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hut ab - Ehrgeiz habter. ! 

Durchhalten  Wenn die Fischis wieder schwimmen, ist alles vergessen.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 
Danke für den Zuspruch, den können wir zur Zeit wirklich gebrauchen.   :gut: 

Gruß, 
die ganze Familie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,


> Es ist endlich wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen


.... ist schön auf dem zweiten bild zu erkennen   

also wirklich - was du dir in den kopf setzt scheinst du auch durchzuziehen.

alle achtung  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

ich find es Klasse, wie Du das durchziehst. Hut ab. Und dann findest Du auch noch Zeit uns ein paar Bilder zu zeigen.
Mach weiter so.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
insgesamt 3 fehlgeschlagene Anläufe brachten Uns schon zur Verzweiflung. 
Erst ein Riss im Bodenablauf, dann die undichten Stellen, alle Nähte exakt nachgearbeitet und dann wieder undicht. 

Ich denke nun wird's gut. 
Schwere Bedenken hatte ich ja mit dem tiefen Loch direkt am Haus und dann noch das viele entwichene Wasser, welches den Boden extrem aufgeweicht hat. Gut dass sehr hoher Kiesanteil im Boden ist. 

So, jetzt muß ich raus und weitermachen, am Abend gibt es wieder neue Bilder. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
also das Wasser läuft und der Teich ist dicht. 
Die ersten Stellen am Teich werden fertig und wir können nach tagelanger Knochenarbeit endlich mal wieder leichtere Arbeiten übernehmen. Das mit den Balken am rechten Rand des Teiches klappt gut. 
Auf einem der Bilder ist übrigens der momentane Zustand unserer Gartenterrasse zu sehen, die man bei dem derzeitigen Wetter auch anders nützen könnte. In den Müll- und sonstigen Foliensäcken befinden sich die 4m³ Blähton vom Bio-Filter-Becken. 
Das mit dem Heben des Steges habe ich um einen Tag verschieben müssen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
Heute wurde der Steg mit zwei Wagenhebern und Balken zwei cm angehoben und die Folie unten hindurchgezogen. Somit mußte ich den Steg nicht komplett abbauen. Hat gut funktioniert. 
Der Wasserstand erreicht die Kies und Pflanzenbereiche und meine Frau konnte endlich einige Pflanzen wieder zurück in den Teich setzen. 





Morgen erreichen wir Normalstand des Wassers und es geht langsam in die Feinarbeiten über. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,

hat deine folie zwischen steg und momentaner wasseroberfläche nicht sehr viel spannung drauf ????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 


ich habe die Folie unter dem Steg noch nicht befestigt, so dass sich der Wasserdruck beim füllen einfach soviel Folie nehmen kann, wie nötig.  

Kann man heute Abend bei den neuen Bildern sehen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
es gibt wieder neue Bilder von unserem Teichumbau. 
Die Bilder zeigen, dass ein Ende abzusehen ist. 

Das Wasser hat Höchststand erreicht. Bei einem Stand von 53000 Litern hörte die Wasseruhr auf zu laufen.   

Die Falten in der Folie haben sich Dank Sonneneinstrahlung und ständigem Ziehen bis auf wenige ausbügeln lassen.  

Das Wasser wird nun stark umgewälzt, so dass die Gase des Leitungswassers entweichen können. Der Filter hängt natürlich am Biobecken, in dem ja die Fische noch einige Tage untergebracht sind und somit kommt das Wasser bis zur Umstellung provisorisch aus einem HT-Rohr. 

Die Folie ist an allen Seiten fixiert und überstehende Folienreste sind entfernt.  






Morgen wird der Vortex in Betrieb gehen und der Skimmer seinen Platz bekommen, sowie einige Pflanzen an ihren Platz zurückkehren. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

heute wurden:
Letzte Folienreste bei den Balken entfernt. 



Der letzte Teil der Randes etwas katzensicherer gemacht. Eigentlich sollte dies durch einen Steg geschehen, aber es sah nicht gut aus und so entschied ich mich für das noch rumliegende Edelstahlrohr und die Erhöhung der 
Steine. 





Außerdem habe ich den Überlauf des Teiches fertiggestellt. 


Morgen nehmen wir den Skimmer in Betrieb. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,

wirklich ein kompliment - konsequent und klasse in durchführung und ergebniss  :razz: 

*** wenn man deinen notüberlauf aus der perspektive deiner bilder sieht könnte man meinen, bis das wasser dort ankommt ist in deinem haus der keller schon geflutet    :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

sieht gut aus  

Tolle Leistung!



Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

überflutet?????

Nö,nö, bis zur Überflutung fehlt's noch ein ganzes Stück. 
Genau 1,5 cm.     

Aber das ist ja ein Notüberlauf, der reagiet nur, wenn der Überlauf im Filterbereich verstopft, oder überlastet sein sollte. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,

ach so - da sind noch 1,5cm platz  :razz:  :razz: - siehst du, so können bilder täuschen  

aber nach dieser aktion könnte ich mir auch vorstellen daß dein keller die erweiterte innenhälterung gibt   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

das ist die Idee: 
Ich werde mein Quarantänebecken im Keller zur Innenhälterung ausbauen. 

Folie habe ich ja genügend übrig, da das mit dem Kleben ja bekanntlich in die Hose ging.   

Gruß rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

zur Zeit gibt es nicht viel zu Berichten. 
Das Wasser bzw. die Biologie muß die Arbeit verrichten und aus Leitungswasser fischgerechten Lebensraum schaffen. Bis dies, wenigstens einigermaßen geschehen ist, werden noch ein paar Tage vergehen. 
Der Skimmer ist im Teich und funktioniert gut, allerdings möchte ich diesen noch ein wenig umgestalten. 
Der Steg hat einen neuen Anstrich erhalten und unsere Sitzgelegenheit am Steg ist erneuert worden, da ich noch einige Balken vom Teichausbau übrig hatte. 





Ach ja, immer noch allerfeinstes Teichausbauwetter.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

super wie das geworden ist.
Wenn die Fische wüßten was sie da bekommen, würden sie direkt aus der Notunterkunft in den Teich springen.   

Mit was streichst Du den dein Holz?
Du weißt schon wegen giftig und so?????

Das ander kommt noch......, bin doch auch gerade am bauen.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rolf, 

Danke, ich hoffe die Fische wissen es zu schätzen. 

Wegen der Lasur: 
die heißt Avenerol, (5l = 12 Euro) habe ich vom Ökobaumarkt und steht oben: 
Ohne Ölzusätze, 
unbedenklich auch für Kindergeräte,
denk' mal, dann wird es den Fischen auch nichts tun. 

Zum Anderen: 
Bis Du einen Stromkasten mauerst, bauen andere ja eine Kleinstadt.   

Schönen Tag noch, 
r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainer,

*Die Venturidüse düst ordentlich.  

Die Sauerstoffeinlässe funktionieren ebenfalls*.  


Was/wie hast Du das gemacht?Was is´das für ne Technik?

Eine vernünftige Sauerstoffzufuhr bräuchte ich auch noch.


Lass mich raten-Is bestimmt wieder gaaaanz einfach


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 

vorher hatte ich den Skimmerkreislauf separat am Filter und den Vortex übergangen. Da ich in meiner Pumpenkammer in Zukunft zwei Pumpen am Laufen habe, kann ich den Skimmer nicht mehr an den Filter anschließen. (Wegen Überbelastung und zu hohem Durchfluß). 
Nun, da der Skimmer ja nur Grobschmutz von der Oberfläche entfernen soll, habe ich an die Skimmerpumpe die Venturidüse angeschlossen. (Ausblasung 3 m entfernt, da er sonst den Schmutz vom Skimmer wegbläst). 
Es gibt zur Gartenbewässerung einen Perlschlauch von Gardena, dies ist nach mehreren Versuchen der beste Sauerstoff-Ausströmer auf dem Markt. 
Der Domdeckel am Teichgrund ist mit einem Gardena-Perlschlauch umrandet und den Sauerstoffschlauch habe ich gleich mit dem KG-Rohr unter dem Teich verlegt. Am Bodenablauf ist eine kleine Durchführung (eigentlich für Stromkabel), durch diese geht's zum Rückschlagventil und zum  Perlschlauch. Funzt in dieser Tiefe nur noch mit einer großen High-Blow, oder mit dem SK. 
Mit diesem Gardena-Perlschlauch habe ich übrigens auch meinen Filter ausgelegt und in das Biobecken kommt er natürlich auch noch, wenn die Fische demnächst die Notunterkunft verlassen haben und das Biobecken wieder ein Biobecken ist. 
Im Teich habe ich noch zwei der Stromdurchführungen verteilt. Sind aber mit Blindstück versehen und nur vorsorglich verlegt. Bei Bedarf kann man das Blindstück abmachen und einen Ausströmerstein draufstecken. 
Also doch ganz einfach, aber zum Nachrüsten im bestehenden Teich unmöglich. 
Ich mag das geblubbere im Teich eh nicht und bin mehr für die Sauerstoffzufuhr im Filter. Was der Filter an gelöstem Sauerstoff nicht benötigt gibt er sowieso an den Teich ab. Reicht normal. Auch das mit dem Domdeckel funzt zwar, aber auch da sieht das geblubbere mitten im Teich bescheiden aus. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

ja genau, wie schon erwartet gaaaaanz einfach.  

Danke Dir für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 

das Wasser ist nun 10 Tage im Teich, ein leichter biologischer Film hat sich auf der Folie gebildet, alle messbaren Werte sind im grünen Bereich und so haben wir uns entschlossen, die ersten zwei Versuchskaninchen einzusetzen. Somit ist schon mal die Ausnüchterungszelle im Keller leer. Das Wasser bleibt natürlich noch drinn, falls es ernste Zwischenfälle geben sollte.  



Der Rest der WG wird morgen in die neue Wohnung umziehen. 
Dann wird aus dem Übergangswonheim wieder ein Biofilter und aus einer Chaos-Ecke wieder unsere Terrasse. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Morgen, 

kurzer Zwischenbericht: 

Den beiden gestern umgesetzten Koi geht es offensichtlich gut, und somit kann ich die Umquartierung der restlichen Fische in Angriff nehmen.   

@ Stefan: 
Zu den schlaflosen Nächten: 
Alle zwei Stunden bin ich heute Nacht aufgestanden und habe gesschaut, ob es den Fischen noch gut geht. So eine Nacht wie die vergangene, macht mich eher schlaflos, als ein gebaggertes Loch am Haus.   

Heute Abend gibt's natürlich neue Bilder.  

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo rainer,

da werden die "kleinen" ja Spaß haben  

Bin mal auf die nächsten Fotos gespannt - wenn die Einweihungsparty der Fischis steigt


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer, @alle,

als ich letztes Jahr meinen neuen Teich mit Goldfischen, 6 Wochen nach dem Wassereinlauf die Wasserwerte prüfte und laut Tabelle als normal empfand, setzte ich sodann Goldfische und __ Shubunkin ein, machte ein paar Fotos und stellte sie mit entsprechendem Kommentar ins Forum. Sofort bekam ich negative Antworten wie z.B. "wie ich behaupten könnte meine Wasserwerte seien in Ordnung und schon fischgerecht" .
Diese Aussagen scheinen nach einem Jahr keine Gültigkeit mehr zu haben, denn ich habe bei dir nur positive Antworten gelesen, obschon auch hier neues Wasser eingefüllt wurde oder liegts nur am betreffenden Schreiber. Als ich vor ein paar Tagen verschiedene Fotos vom aktuellen Stand der Flora u.a. auch meines Teiches reingestellt habe, bekam ich sofort eine kräftige Ohrfeige in Form einer heftigen Antwort:  'ich solle die scheussliche Ufermatte mit Sand oder Kies verstecken'. Auch hier wurden schon viele Bilder wo die Ufermatten oder gar die Folie sichtbar waren gezeigt ohne dementsprechende negative Hinweise.(macht so richtig Spass für die Zukunft  ) 
Auf jeden Fall finde ich es nonsens eine Ufermatte mit irgendwelchen Materialen zu überdecken, das ist nicht jedermans Sache. So hätte ich mal die Antwort als Frage gestellt, warum ich die Ufermatte nicht abdecke. Das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

das ist ja Super das Du schon wieder umziehen kannst.   

Ich wünsche Dir das alles gut geht !!!

E-Kammer ist schon fertig, eigentlich... :? 

Aber jetzt waren da noch einige Bausünden am Teichrand zu beseitigen, und die Terasse muß auch noch fertig werden.

Mehr wenn ich auch fertig bin... :cry: 

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
so, nun wurde also umgesetzt und ich kann euch sagen, es war ein aufregender Tag. 
Bei 18°C Wassertemperatur und der Aufregung der Fische wegen dem Umzug war mir schnell alles klar und ich mußte hurtig die Ablaichbürsten in den Teich hängen. Nach zwei Stunden waren die Bürsten voll mit Laich. 
Puh, war das eine Hektik, nicht nur bei den Fischen. 
Nun dachte ich, ich hätte das Quarantänebecken einmal leer, schon ist es wieder belegt. Diesmal dann mit den Laichbürsten. Momentan schlagen sich die Fische tüchtig den Bauch mit den Eiern voll. 




Mahlzeit   



Schönen Sonntag, 
Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

der Teich füllt sich wieder mit Leben. 

Heute holen wir noch zwei Fische, welche beim Händler untergebracht waren. 


Mal sehen, wann die bald erscheinenden Fadenalgen ihr Längenwachstum einstellen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer,
jetzt muss ich auch mal ein Dicken Lob aussprechen!!!!




DAS SIEHT WIRKLICH GUT AUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Die Fische fühlen sich betimmt darin wohl! Haben ja jetzt genug Platz....


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Danke Stefan, 

das freut mich, wenn es auch Dir gefällt.   

Jeden Tag gibt es noch das Eine oder Andere zu tun, aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft die Anlage reibungslos. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer,
vielelicht sollte ich dazusagen,es gibt selten Koiteiche,wo ich sage,der gefällt mir!
Weild die meisten bestehen bloß aus Steinwüsten und sind runtherum auch bloß steinig...

Bei dir gefällt mir die dichte Vegetation außenrum..
Auch der Holzsteg usw. passt gut zum Teich und zum Haus!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

vor genau drei Wochen haben wir mit unserem Teichumbau in die Tiefe begonnen und viele haben mitgelesen und mitverfolgt, was gelungen ist, aber auch was in die Hose ging. 

*Daneben war z.B.: *
Der gesprungene Bodenablauf, 
das Kleben der Folie, 
der Abriß des Telefonkabels, 
der nichtwiederherstellbare Absturz unserer Homepage. 

*Gelungen war z.B.:*
Das Einbringen der neuen Folie, 
das Heben des Steges, 
und am aller-, aller-, allerbesten war DAS WETTER.   


Ich habe heute für mich eine kleine Kostenübersicht vom Teichumbau zusammengestellt und eventuell interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen. 
Hätte etwas weniger sein können, aber so schlimm war es am Ende doch nicht. 
Hab' sie einfach mal reinkopiert: 

Ausgaben für die Teichvertieferung 2004

1 Std. Bagger		100 Euro
4 Säcke Beton		12 Euro
1 m³ Betonierkies		20 Euro
4 Estrichmatten		12 Euro
70 m Fußbodenheizungsrohr 	110 Euro
25 m Erdkabel		21 Euro
1 Bodenablauf DN 110	25 Euro
div. KG-Formstücke DN 110	100 Euro
4 Elektro-Foliendurchführungen	16 Euro
3 Folienflansche DN 110	42 Euro
50 m² Teich-Vlies		64 Euro
140 m² PVC-Teichfolie 1mm	553 Euro
2 Tuben Innotec-Kleber	36 Euro
50 m Sauerstoffschlauch	22 Euro
5 m Gardena Perlschlauch	11 Euro
div. Schrauben und Kleinmaterial	100 Euro

110 m³ Wasser Leitungswasser für unfreiwillige Wasserwechsel



Überflüssige Ausgaben, wegen mißglückter Kleberei:  

48 m² Teichfolie		189 Euro
3 kg Folien-Kleber		63 Euro
1 L Flüssigfolie		26 Euro
1 Bodenablauf DN 110	25 Euro



_____________________________________________________________


@ Stefan: Den Kindern geht es wieder bestens.   

@ Thorsten, Lars, Frank, Galrian, Harti, Falk, Jürgen, Stefan,  und Rolf: für den Zuspruch in der harten Zeit.   

@ Jürgen: Wie Du siehst, das Haus hat's überstanden, aber Danke für das Gästezimmer im Falle eines Falles.   

@ Doogie: Dem geangelten Kohaku geht's immer noch gut.   


@ Steeev: Danke für das letzte Lob.  

@ Alle anderen: Danke für das tüchtige mitverfolgen.    







Hier nun noch einige Bilder vom fertigen Teich und seiner sich darin wohlfühlenden Teich-WG:  


























Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

neid  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: .................
























voll muss ich anerkennen das es dir mehr als gelungen ist!!!
hatte aba auch nix anderes erwachtet !!!!!

hoffe das ich selber in ca. 3 wochen auch soweit bin......


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Bin gewiss viel zu sehr Laie, um diese Leistung entsprechend bewerten zu können, abder das was ich sehen kann und darf löst bei mir wahre Begeisterungsstürme aus!

Supi dickes Lob von einem Anfänger, und dann auch noch einer, der keinen Koiteich bauen möchte! Na ja, vielleicht freust Du Dich trotzdem!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

da kann ich doch nur sagen: hut ab  

sieht wirklich spitze aus, auch wenn noch so viel sch.... dabei war, wenn man fertig ist sagt man doch:

es hat sich gelohnt :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo rt
Da kann ich nur sagen,das ist SPITZE geworden.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

perfekt super klasse irre wahnsinn
Also ähhhhhh ja mmmhhh aahhhh  da fehlen einem die Worte.
einfach GENIAL
viel spass  und gute Erholung    marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich muß mal kurz den ersten Erfahrungsbericht loswerden. 
Dabei handelt es sich um den neuen Anstrich, welchen unser Steg im Zuge des Teichumbaus erhalten hat. 

Auszug von Seite 5 des Beitrags:


			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Lasur:
> die heißt Avenerol, (5l = 12 Euro) habe ich vom Ökobaumarkt und steht oben:
> Ohne Ölzusätze,
> unbedenklich auch für Kindergeräte,
> denk' mal, dann wird es den Fischen auch nichts tun.



Meine Frau ist also mindestens 5 Stunden vollkommen umsonst auf allen Vieren gekrochen und hat gestrichen. 
Das Holz wurde genau so behandelt, wie es auf der Anleitung angegeben war. 

Jetzt, nach nicht einmal einem Monat ist von dem ganzen Anstrich nicht das geringste mehr zu sehen. Das Holz sieht wieder genau so aus, wie vor dem Umbau. 
Ich würde mal sagen, Stiftung Eigentest: *Ungenügend*

Ich war schon beim Preis skeptisch (5 Liter für 12 Euro), habe mich aber auf den Verkäufer verlassen. 
Natürlich ist bin ich schon so frei und teile dies dem Ökobaumarkt und  auch dem Hersteller mit. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Tja, -was soll man da sagen.
Generalstabsmäßig geplant, alle widrige unvorhersehbare Umstände souverän gemeistert, sehr schöne chronologische Dokumentation, konsequent am Ball geblieben, nie den Humor verloren, perfektes Ergebnis. Alle Achtung. Super Leistung.
Wünsche Euch nach dieser Plackerei viel Freude mit Eurem schönen Teich.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
hier ein paar Bilder des pflanzlichen Lebens im und um den Teich. 


der Weg zum Teich gleicht bald einem Urwald.   










Die beim Teichumbau aus dem Teich entfernten __ Rohrkolben gedeihen nun in einem separaten Pflanzenteichelchen. 









Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

ich schliesse mich meinem jungen Namensvetter an: Ein herrlicher Teich, ich bin begeistert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

da soll es dann meines wissens noch eine günstigere alternative geben um gartenteiche zu befüllen und im garten einwenig wasser zu versprühen  
habe ich zufällig in meine keller gefunden    

gruß jürgen

*** ach ja - hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen - das teil hat dieses jahr geburtstag - den 25 zigsten


----------

